# Odin 14 weeks



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This was a LUCKY shot, I was taking pics of my roses and he self stacked. I hoped and prayed that I got one good shot. Although he is not on a flat surface, I think there should be enough to see? 

http://josie1.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album69&id=dsc_8359

http://josie1.myphotoalbum.com/view_photo.php?set_albumName=album69&id=dsc_8380

Head shot


** Oversized photos removed by Admin. See resized photos later in thread**


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

I love his color! I like these posts the most because my puppy is 13 weeks tomorrow (!!!) he's just as big hahaha. Other than that I don't know too much about what to look for. I did notice my dogs nose is a little longer but that's it. He's adorable! I love how the tan outlines his black face


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

They are gonna tag you for your images being too big, you should resize them before they delete them!!

That is ONE cute pup!!!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Sorry, this cold is truly giving me brain farts- I cannot edit!! Whoops. I will repost from my photobucket-


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

can you all still see the photos? I deleted them but I can see them still in here.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin is a handsome pup! Love his face. :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Odin is very beautiful, he is going to be one handsome dog when he gets older!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

Odin is so handsome!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, still as large as the originals! <3


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I don't get it, I removed the pictures from my album! 

Do you see the Click this bar to view the full image above his pic? I see it on every single one of them. When I click on the pics, it goes to myphotoalbum homepage. 

I'll check it when I get home.

Thanks everyone, he is such a real sweet dog.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Here's the pics from photobucket, should be smaller now. Thanks everyone for your input. I appreciate it. 


















Head shot


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Love his head. Remember, I hate critiquing little puppies.  

Masculine puppy who looks a hair stretched right now, but I think it is because his legs haven't grown into his body. High withers, very nice topline with a long though slightly flat croup. Excellent angulation front and rear, good bone, pasterns and OK feet. Nice dark face and dark eyes. Of course he will change a lot in the next year, but he is pleasing to look at right now.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy! He looks like he's SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Thank you for taking the time Lisa! 

Thank you all, he is a very fun dog- very naughty too.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Odin is growing into a beautiful boy, are you going to show him?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I don't know about show but we're doing PSA with him. Will pm you why.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

I think he is lovely, i like pups elongated and not short in body.
Good luck with him


----------

